# My money pit



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Sanyo PLV-Z5 projector
Harmon Kardon AVR 525 receiver
Klipsch RB-81 speakers ( all 8 )
Viewsonic 37" LCD TV
DVDO Edge Video Processor
Motorola HD STB
JVC DVD VCR combo
Xbox
Xbox 360
Xbox 360 HD DVD
Wii
Nintendo N64
Yamaha 6 disk carousel CD player
Yamaha casette deck
Impact Acoustics component matrix switcher
Sennheiser surround headphones
Triton AX 360 gaming headphones
Logitech remote
Over 400 movies HD DVD, DVD and VHS


----------

